
RIM to offer its mobile device management software on Andriod, iOS - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/11/rim-to-offer-its-mobile-device-management-software-on-andriod-ios.ars
======
kls
This was a good idea a year and a half ago, I even said it to an associate of
mine. Basically, the exact same thing, that RIM should leverage it's lead in
the enterprise space by becoming "the" enterprise software vendor on all
mobile platforms. The problem now is it is to little, to late. Company have
already started to invest in enterprise initiatives on the other platforms.
Unfortunate, now it is a saving throw, and as such, everyone knows it is a
saving throw.

------
jfruh
"RIM realizes end users want no part of its tech, will just keep trying to
sell stuff to CIOs"

------
mbesto
A little too late to the dinner party.... [http://www.air-
watch.com/reports/gartner-mdm-magic-quadrant....](http://www.air-
watch.com/reports/gartner-mdm-magic-quadrant.html)

